# New lights at Home Depot just came in



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 2, 2014)

I was at Home Depot today and noticed they had a 1500 lumen 3 Cree XM-L2 4D battery light for $35. It had a side switch and three settings (high, low, strobe). They had a $1000 lumen light for $30 that ran on probably 3 XP-G2s or 3 XP-E2s. I think they were Defiant brand. There was also a Coast headlight that was around 240 lumens for $15. The 1500 lumen light is tempting but I'll have to wait until I get some more money. No actual deals on batteries yet. They wanted $20 for a 60 pack of Rayovac AAs. Hopefully the price drops as we get closer to Black Friday.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 2, 2014)

Good catch, looks like Home Depot's going to lead the lumens-per-dollar parade again this holiday season..


----------



## DaveG (Nov 3, 2014)

Thanks, I was waiting for them to get the holiday lights in.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 3, 2014)

Here's the 1500 lumen model, certainly a different styling direction for Defiant..


----------



## blah9 (Nov 3, 2014)

Wow, that's pretty cool. Thanks for sharing. I didn't realize that the Home Depot had lights that powerful and for prices that low.


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 3, 2014)

blah9 said:


> I didn't realize that the Home Depot had lights that powerful and for prices that low.



It started during the 2012 holiday season with the $20 Defiant 550 lumen model, a legendary single-mode regular-battery light that lives on as the upgraded-but-rarely-available 650 lumen update. Then last year the $30 1000 lumen three-emitter model came out, so I guess it would logically follow a 1500 lumen unit debuts this year.


----------



## Calina (Nov 4, 2014)

Well, there isn't that much difference in light perceived when you go from 1000 lm to 1500 lm : only about 22%. As an upgrade it isn't really worth it, but as a first buy it is a welcome improvement of course.


----------



## blah9 (Nov 4, 2014)

Right. That's what makes me think I won't be upgrading lights for a long while if the improvement is just in output. I'm starting to think that I have most of the lights I need covered at this point.

I'll have to take a look at Home Depot one of these days though and consider picking up some of these as gifts.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 4, 2014)

I picked up one of the 1500 lumen models on my way home from work and got a chance to try it out indoors using the cells that came with it. I charged up 4 Tenergy 10000 mAh D cells, put them in, and the light flashed on for a sec then cut off. It has not turned on since. :sigh:  :mecry:


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 4, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> I charged up 4 Tenergy 10000 mAh D cells, put them in, and the light flashed on for a sec then cut off.



Might need 6V as opposed to the 4.8V provided by NiMHs, you try the alkalines again?


----------



## Str8stroke (Nov 4, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> I picked up one of the 1500 lumen models on my way home from work and got a chance to try it out indoors using the cells that came with it. I charged up 4 Tenergy 10000 mAh D cells, put them in, and the light flashed on for a sec then cut off. It has not turned on since. :sigh:  :mecry:



Glad you beat me to it! LOL Great chance to upgrade it a tad. Can you disassemble the head or is it fused together with Loctite welding nuclear glue??


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 4, 2014)

StarHalo said:


> Might need 6V as opposed to the 4.8V provided by NiMHs, you try the alkalines again?




Yes, but no joy. There is no burning smell from within the light, but apparently something electronic died in the head or switch.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 4, 2014)

Str8stroke said:


> Glad you beat me to it! LOL Great chance to upgrade it a tad. Can you disassemble the head or is it fused together with Loctite welding nuclear glue??




You can get the front bezel off, but not the head. When the bezel is removed, you can see the plastic assembly the 3 led's are housed in, plus the top of the driver circuit board. No sign of anything burned or disconnected there. The head may be, as you said, nuked shut!!


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 4, 2014)

I just noticed that if you look into the head of the light, one of the LED's is barely lighting. It goes from high, low, then strobe, but puts out so little light, you have to be looking directly at the LED to see it.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 5, 2014)

Picked up a replacement today, and it works fine on the alkalines that came with it. I am afraid to put in the rechargeables! I have never had a light just flash and burn out, and I just hope it was a defective unit. The NIMH's are only 4.8v as opposed to 6v for the alkies, but the voltage on them does not sag under a high load. Not sure if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 5, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> Picked up a replacement today, and it works fine on the alkalines that came with it. I am afraid to put in the rechargeables! I have never had a light just flash and burn out, and I just hope it was a defective unit. The NIMH's are only 4.8v as opposed to 6v for the alkies, but the voltage on them does not sag under a high load. Not sure if that had anything to do with it.



Put an ammeter on the tailcap using alkalines and see how much current it draws on them. You may be able to try just 3 nimh cells plus a dummy spacer. I had a cheap 3AAA light that I used nimh in and burned out half the LEDs in it then replaced them all and used a resistor in it to drop the current to safe levels for the LEDs. It is possible there is no voltage regulation in the light just a resistor that is essentially pre chosen to match alkalines and it is not enough to limit current on nimh.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 6, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Put an ammeter on the tailcap using alkalines and see how much current it draws on them. You may be able to try just 3 nimh cells plus a dummy spacer. I had a cheap 3AAA light that I used nimh in and burned out half the LEDs in it then replaced them all and used a resistor in it to drop the current to safe levels for the LEDs. It is possible there is no voltage regulation in the light just a resistor that is essentially pre chosen to match alkalines and it is not enough to limit current on nimh.




I have a multimeter, but never really learned how to measure amps. I do not have a dummy spacer, but I do have a AA battery carrier that came out of an old light. I guess I could put foil in the battery spaces and make a dummy. I will give that a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 6, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> I have a multimeter, but never really learned how to measure amps. I do not have a dummy spacer, but I do have a AA battery carrier that came out of an old light. I guess I could put foil in the battery spaces and make a dummy. I will give that a shot. Thanks!



To measure current (amps) use the 10A scale you may have to take one lead out and put it in the other socket. You then use the leads of the meter to complete the tailcap circuit by touching the bottom of the battery with the black lead and the shiny edge of the battery tube with the red lead. I've tested lights using less batteries by simply opening up the tail end and touching a screwdriver to the bottom of the battery down 1 cell deep and touching it to the side if you can to complete the circuit.


----------



## DaveG (Nov 7, 2014)

Was at HD today and picked up a Rayovac Indestructible 530 lumen lantern,looks like a updated 400 lumen model.This one has a light tube to cut down on glare.Seems well made,3-d cells,3 modes,H-M-L. Its on the HD site,but not ROV.This was in the flashlight dept not in front of the store with the holiday lights.


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 7, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Put an ammeter on the tailcap using alkalines and see how much current it draws on them. You may be able to try just 3 nimh cells plus a dummy spacer. I had a cheap 3AAA light that I used nimh in and burned out half the LEDs in it then replaced them all and used a resistor in it to drop the current to safe levels for the LEDs. It is possible there is no voltage regulation in the light just a resistor that is essentially pre chosen to match alkalines and it is not enough to limit current on nimh.






It drew 3.84A using the 4 supplied D alkalines. Using 3 NIMH cells plus a dummy, it measured 1.43A. The light was on high in both cases.


----------



## Alex1234 (Nov 7, 2014)

The Defiant 1500 lumen rated triple xml2 emitter 4D is quite a large flashlight and at just over $30 at home depot i thought why heck not 

Here are some comparison shots to show the true size. the other light is the M25c2vn KT(Eagle Tac)

















First beamshot is the Defiant and the second Pic is of my LD50vn with current boost and dedome. if the Ld50vn gets 45,000 cd throw(selfbuilt) and 2000 otf lumens the defiant is pretty close . im keeping this monster in my car. i just ordered a UCLp lens (60mm) for this as the stock one is thin crap plastic


----------



## StandardBattery (Nov 8, 2014)

Interesting. Does any one know if they have the new Mag 3rd Gen lights yet?


----------



## DaveG (Nov 8, 2014)

StandardBattery said:


> Interesting. Does any one know if they have the new Mag 3rd Gen lights yet?



Not at my store,I was looking for them yesterday.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 8, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> It drew 3.84A using the 4 supplied D alkalines. Using 3 NIMH cells plus a dummy, it measured 1.43A. The light was on high in both cases.



I'm guessing that the design of the light uses the internal resistance of the alkalines to keep the current down and the nimh batteries even though less initial (not in use) voltage can supply a lot higher current to the LEDs and fried them.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 8, 2014)

DaveG said:


> Was at HD today and picked up a Rayovac Indestructible 530 lumen lantern,looks like a updated 400 lumen model.This one has a light tube to cut down on glare.Seems well made,3-d cells,3 modes,H-M-L. Its on the HD site,but not ROV.This was in the flashlight dept not in front of the store with the holiday lights.


I saw that today and it looked interesting but they hadn't even got a price card on the shelf for it so I didn't know how much it cost. It boasts being waterproof (submersible for 30 minutes) and felt quite heavy to me (maybe it had batteries installed?


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 8, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> I'm guessing that the design of the light uses the internal resistance of the alkalines to keep the current down and the nimh batteries even though less initial (not in use) voltage can supply a lot higher current to the LEDs and fried them.




Could be, but I got brave late last evening and put all 4 NIMH cells in the replacement light, and it works like a charm! :naughty: Hopefully it will continue to work. There is no indication on the packaging that rechargeables should not be used. It just has the usual warning of not mixing regular and rechargeable batteries. I really like this light.


----------



## bdogps (Nov 8, 2014)

I live in Australian and have not seen those kind of lights being sold in our local hardware stores. The most I have seen in lumens is 650 for 50AUD$, but nothing as much as 1000 or 1500 lumens. So does this mean that there is no need to buy those expensive 18650s torches(flash lights) anymore? 





Just kidding...


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 9, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> Could be, but I got brave late last evening and put all 4 NIMH cells in the replacement light, and it works like a charm! :naughty: Hopefully it will continue to work. There is no indication on the packaging that rechargeables should not be used. It just has the usual warning of not mixing regular and rechargeable batteries. I really like this light.


Did you measure the current at the tailcap using 4 nimh batteries to compare?


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 9, 2014)

Lynx_Arc said:


> Did you measure the current at the tailcap using 4 nimh batteries to compare?





Yes, it pulled about 6.5 A with all 4 NIMH cells installed.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 9, 2014)

mikekoz said:


> Yes, it pulled about 6.5 A with all 4 NIMH cells installed.



Not sure what the LEDs can handle but if they aren't well balanced it is possible one could be driven harder than the others and fry it.


----------



## JWP_EE (Dec 3, 2014)

I see that the 1000 lumen light has dropped to $25.


----------



## markr6 (Dec 4, 2014)

I went in HD last night to get a few thing. They made it real tempting putting all those stocking stuffers in one place! I checked out the lights...most were taller than I am!


----------



## rotts4u (Dec 7, 2014)

Did anyone ever figure out if I can run the light safely on Tenergy batteries without frying the emitter?


----------



## JWP_EE (Dec 17, 2014)

My local store has dropped the 1500 lumen light to $29. Time to buy one.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 18, 2014)

I have been using 3 of them in the 1500 lumen model around the house for the last three weeks with no problems. I may not be the best example since the light has seen very little use. My first one blanked out the first time I used the cells though!!


----------

